# Monster fish keepers of BCA



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just created a new social group. If you like monster fish come and join.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

YAY.. i'm teh second to join


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

good idea!!..
im In!


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

haha im down


----------

